# Looking for a Panel Bit



## ken.lessig (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm looking for a bit to match some panels on a store-bought vanity. I can't post a picture or URL yet (not enough posts!) but the vanity is on Home Depot's website. The SKU # is 130051, manufacturer's # ARSD3618. You can zoom up the picture and get a pretty good idea what it looks like. It appears to be a bead of about a quarter inch radius with two coves of about an eigth inch radius stacked on top of the bead. I've searched all the bit sites I can find and haven't seen one that's even close. Anyone know what that type of pattern is called?

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

It's hard to tell from the picture but it looks like the bit below..
Because the door is a one piece door (MDF) the norm.

Faux Raised Panel Bits
MLCS groove forming router bits

WoodCrafters Arkansas 36 In. w Vanity Only with White finish - ARSD3618 at The Home Depot

====



ken.lessig said:


> I'm looking for a bit to match some panels on a store-bought vanity. I can't post a picture or URL yet (not enough posts!) but the vanity is on Home Depot's website. The SKU # is 130051, manufacturer's # ARSD3618. You can zoom up the picture and get a pretty good idea what it looks like. It appears to be a bead of about a quarter inch radius with two coves of about an eigth inch radius stacked on top of the bead. I've searched all the bit sites I can find and haven't seen one that's even close. Anyone know what that type of pattern is called?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken


----------



## ken.lessig (Apr 14, 2010)

Bob,
Thanks for the reply. I had seen those bits, and they're as close as anything I've seen. I also found a 12 degree face and quarter round bit at Grizzly(#C1402) and some cove bits with the correct radii. Is it concievable to do this cut in three steps? If so, should I run the coves first, or the quarter round?

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

I would suggest the quarter rounds, it will setup the boarders..

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...7d1270913102-routing-around-door-100_1738.jpg
========



ken.lessig said:


> Bob,
> Thanks for the reply. I had seen those bits, and they're as close as anything I've seen. I also found a 12 degree face and quarter round bit at Grizzly(#C1402) and some cove bits with the correct radii. Is it concievable to do this cut in three steps? If so, should I run the coves first, or the quarter round?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------

